# Electical savings



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

With the new 16% being added to electric costs are you trying to safe power? 

I thought maybe we could start a topic for some energy saving methods that might help those with MANY tanks and dont want to get rid of them. 

So what adjustments have you made to make your set ups energy friendly?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

biggest energy savings for a tank are hands down...

Timers timers timers!!!! Oh and reuse water from WC...I know its not electrical but savings none the less


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> biggest energy savings for a tank are hands down...
> 
> Timers timers timers!!!! Oh and reuse water from WC...I know its not electrical but savings none the less


I have moved all my tanks into the basement, and have done alot of work down there to accomodate ALOT more tanks, space I never new I had so im going to be making a rack system. Im planning everything out now.

Im planning on running a sump to limit the amount of watts used per tank, IM going to try the idea out on some SAMLA tubs. I got the 6 gallon one and filled it with water a few weeks ago, It hasnt been leaching anything into the water. So the next trip to Ikea im going to get a few more 6 gallons some of the 11 gallons and possibly a few 34 gallon ones. They are a nice plastic and very ridged, very little bend from water pressure. Also must easier to drill for plumbing.

Like you said my lights are going to be on timers, So im thinking if I plan this right I should be able to keep the watts per tank very small.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

guys, are there any 48" fluorescent bulbs with low watts, say less than 28 watts ??


thanks


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I might give my tank a 'siesta' during peak energy times. I know its a higher price per KW.


I need a chart though.

The government loves to change the rules but not tell anyone.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I've heard some people have their filters on 30 minutes on/off intevals(timer). Saves 50% if you have lot of tanks with high watt canisters without endangering the fish. I've bought a few sponge and Hamburg Mattenfilter filters so all should need is air pump. Only draw back to this is the noise for the pump and water splashing.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I tend to keep my fish on a practical 'function over form' so my ideas may not be the most eye candy to many.


Some ideas here

1. Always use timers (as mentioned before)

2. Use timers to turn lights on during 'off peak' times. IIRC it is 23:00 - 07:00 Monday - Friday

3. I have heard of some people using the newer multi setting timers (flick switchs for like IIRC $5 a timer) with 1 hr ON and 1hr OFF on thier HOB filters and thus only powering the filter for 12hrs a day. IIRC they use the high flow instead of the slow flow on the filters. I think the reasoning for that is because high flow would prime the filter easier then slow flow.

4. Heavy planting of plants in conjuntion with #3

5. Using a sponge filter in conjuntion with #3 or just sponge filter only.

6. Wrap 3 sides of the tank with aluminum foil to maximize light reflection. Just an idea.

7. In conjuntion with #6 cover 3 sides of the tank with thin foam board and pain it to match your tank if you want but aid in reducing heat loss. Just an idea.

8. Adding thermo mass into a sump area like rocks/brick and insulating the tank up in conjuntion with #6 to reduce heat loss and heater going on more often I think. Just an idea.

9. Intergated aquaponics setup to reuse as much water as possible while sucking all the nitrates out with plants that are heavy feeders (zucchini) and reducing the need to do water changes.

I use #1, #2, #4, and working on #9 (tho I use my water change water for my hydroponics setup until I hookup the setup directly to the fish tank for aquaponics.)


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

where do I get these programmable filters that go off and on 
all day every hour ??


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bluegill said:


> where do I get these programmable filters that go off and on
> all day every hour ??


its not the filter its plugged into a timer you can buy at walmart or canadian tire. Anywhere really.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Filters and pumps are not big power users -- it's the lights and the heaters. You can save on running heaters by insulating the backs and/or sides of tanks with styrofoam. It's easily painted with latex paint. This is an especially big win if the tank backs onto an outside wall. Also, a glass cover on the tank will reduce evaporation and save on heating. Energy loss is proportional to the square of the difference in temps between the tank and the room, so setting thermostats lower can help a lot. 

If you want to know how much power something is really using, you can get a device for about $20-30 at Canadian Tire and elsewhere that you can plug stuff into and it will meter usage. This is a lot more accurate than trying to figure it out from the ratings on the equipment.

Lower wattage on fluorescent tubes of the same size just means less light. I.e. 32watt T12s aren't as bright as 40watt T12s. T8s, however are more efficient than T12s so give more light for the wattage. Note that ballasts use significant energy although new fixtures are not as bad as the old ones.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bae said:


> Filters and pumps are not big power users -- it's the lights and the heaters. You can save on running heaters by insulating the backs and/or sides of tanks with styrofoam. It's easily painted with latex paint. This is an especially big win if the tank backs onto an outside wall. Also, a glass cover on the tank will reduce evaporation and save on heating. Energy loss is proportional to the square of the difference in temps between the tank and the room, so setting thermostats lower can help a lot.
> 
> If you want to know how much power something is really using, you can get a device for about $20-30 at Canadian Tire and elsewhere that you can plug stuff into and it will meter usage. This is a lot more accurate than trying to figure it out from the ratings on the equipment.
> 
> Lower wattage on fluorescent tubes of the same size just means less light. I.e. 32watt T12s aren't as bright as 40watt T12s. T8s, however are more efficient than T12s so give more light for the wattage. Note that ballasts use significant energy although new fixtures are not as bad as the old ones.


the heaters are another reason im looking at the sump option, instead of 10 heaters I can use one, two tops in the sump. Lighting I have off during the peak times. I just cant wait to set up the sump


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

i have a FX5 fluval, so these timers at walmart
can be programmed for each hour ??


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bluegill said:


> i have a FX5 fluval, so these timers at walmart
> can be programmed for each hour ??


Yes they are just normal timers for anything, and there are a wide variety of choices.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

b.appel13 said:


> the heaters are another reason im looking at the sump option, instead of 10 heaters I can use one, two tops in the sump. Lighting I have off during the peak times. I just cant wait to set up the sump


It will take the same amount of wattage to heat the same amount of water, whether you use 2 heaters or ten. There are lots of fish that don't need to have their tanks heated, you might consider that as an option. If you heat all the water at one source, all tanks will be the same temp, which isn't necessarily the best way to do things. Until the smart meters come into universal use, it doesn't matter when you have the lights on, but it is good practice.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

BillD said:


> It will take the same amount of wattage to heat the same amount of water, whether you use 2 heaters or ten. There are lots of fish that don't need to have their tanks heated, you might consider that as an option. If you heat all the water at one source, all tanks will be the same temp, which isn't necessarily the best way to do things. Until the smart meters come into universal use, it doesn't matter when you have the lights on, but it is good practice.


Thats not true at all, You can use heat traps, Some large rocks that keep the temp constant. Once the water is a certain temp the heater(s) wont need to work at all if you put thought into how you do something. Ive got all my tubs insulated except one side, also have a nice rock in each to help retain heat and slow the heat loss. The sump is completely insulated.

The heater so far has had no problem keeping the temps where I want them and isnt on any more then it would be in a single tank. Ive got some more tubs to add before I start putting fish in, but so far everything is checking out good.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually it is true (unless you have found some way to beat the laws of physics). You need to heat the rock and keep it hot. It won't keep it's heat indefinitely, and you still have all the problems of all tanks at the same temp. Anecdotal evidence such as "it isn't on more than in a single tank", is of little value. In addition, having all tanks on a single system, while having some advantages, also has disadvantages. Personally, I prefer all my tanks to be seperate, but many others don't.To each their own.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

BillD said:


> Actually it is true (unless you have found some way to beat the laws of physics). You need to heat the rock and keep it hot. It won't keep it's heat indefinitely, and you still have all the problems of all tanks at the same temp. Anecdotal evidence such as "it isn't on more than in a single tank", is of little value. In addition, having all tanks on a single system, while having some advantages, also has disadvantages. Personally, I prefer all my tanks to be seperate, but many others don't.To each their own.


In these tubs will be all guppies, so same temp is no problem, and the rock will be "heated" by the water, the rock will be the temp of the water hence slowing heat loss. The water cools faster then the rock, with the rock cooling slower they are keeping the heat in the tank, which helps, You cant argue with whats going on in my basement. What you say makes sense but what is being shown in the basement of my house suggests something I am doing is working.

I have approx 90 gallons of water atm and have a 100 watt heater keeping them right where I want it with no problems, Im going to have a total of 140 gallons if all goes right to this one sump, and thus far I see no problem. The heater is also not continously on, so adding the extra 50 gallons will be a trial bases, Adding 10-20 gallons at a time to the system to see the change.

Like I said, be smart with things and the way you go about insulating and you would be surprized what you can accomplish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're just lighting to have day/night and see things, instead of flourescents, you can use regular LED striplights too - they consume much less energy than flourescents, and will last a lot longer.

Also, I'd advise against turning filters on and off every hour for 30 minutes, because sooner (rather than later) the constant on/off cycles will kill the pumps, and all your money saving will be lost buying new filters.

If you have a multiple tanks lit by flourescents or MHs, I'd consider having half the system lit and half dark at a time - the increased temps from having the lights on can help heat the dark tanks and vice versa. Probably doesn't apply to most FW systems, but probably worth it if you had MH lit coral prop tanks or something.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I recommend having less tanks and fish if you find it hard to afford paying for the electricity for them.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I recommend having less tanks and fish if you find it hard to afford paying for the electricity for them.


Its not hard, not one bit. But the fact that it is increasing, we could all use saving tips.

Money saved = more money for more fish.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

b.appel13 said:


> Its not hard, not one bit. But the fact that it is increasing, we could all use saving tips.
> 
> Money saved = more money for more fish.


Less tank = saving money

Less fish = saving money

Don't have plants = less lighting = saving money

All the tips I gave will save you money and will also not harm the fish you currently have.

Be happy with the fish you have and don't go driving all over the place looking in fish stores will save money as well. 

If you are only saving money on electricity to buy more fish does not accomplish anything. Properly maintaining your fish and not letting them die will save you money as well. and changing fish every other month will not save your money.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Less tank = saving money
> 
> Less fish = saving money
> 
> ...


How quick people assume, the fish I currently have are properly maintained, I dont drive to a fish store if I dont have anywhere else to go thats near by, I dont change fish every month, Money isnt a problem at all. But even the wealthiest of people like to have more money.

More money is more money and if you arent sacrificing anything to do so, then thats just awesome.

The method I have going so far is working flawlessly and saving lots, So I can expand. I did the same when I kept and bred reptiles. Made alot by having my prices lower since I was saving ALOT in the care of them.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Depending where you have your tank setup you could use gravity as a water return and use natural light to light the tank then using any CFL bulbs. Tape white papaer on the back of the glass so it gives the tank light while keeping some of the rays from heating hte tank up too much.

I use a aquaponics system setup and having my tanks in the basement I can use a water pump and run the tube up the dryer out into the backyard with a growbed out there where the sun and plants can uptake all the nitrates then gravity return the water back into the tank. This works if the tank is lower then ground level. 

During winter time I just use a smaller indoor aquaponic setup or remove the pump from the tank and use an established mature filter and lighting then and just do water changes.

If not doing that aquaponics setup then the white paper on the back of the tank and let the natural light cycle the day/night for the tank to save on the CFL lighting.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

b.appel13 said:


> How quick people assume, the fish I currently have are properly maintained, I dont drive to a fish store if I dont have anywhere else to go thats near by, I dont change fish every month, Money isnt a problem at all. But even the wealthiest of people like to have more money.
> 
> More money is more money and if you arent sacrificing anything to do so, then thats just awesome.
> 
> The method I have going so far is working flawlessly and saving lots, So I can expand. I did the same when I kept and bred reptiles. Made alot by having my prices lower since I was saving ALOT in the care of them.


I never assumed that you personally do any of the things I mentioned. I was giving advice on how to save money. I wish you wouldn't take it personal. I was only stating if you cannot properly take care of your pets don't have them and please don't scrimp on keeping them so that you can acquire more... ie: cycling on/off your filter as some suggest or reducing your lights to the point you kill your plants or inverts if you have sw.
Your comment on how you kept your reptiles and sold them for less because of how you saved money doing so is great! (but people that are running puppy mills) can say the same thing.
I sometimes think having pets (like Fish) for such a cheap price only perpetuates the inhuman treatment they suffer. Some People think well it's only a fish and it only cost me $1 so no big loss if I kill 20 of them they are Cheap = Worthless. I can always go out and buy 20 more. If a fish cost $500 - $1000 each people would take more care....


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I never assumed that you personally do any of the things I mentioned. I was giving advice on how to save money. I wish you wouldn't take it personal. I was only stating if you cannot properly take care of your pets don't have them and please don't scrimp on keeping them so that you can acquire more... ie: cycling on/off your filter as some suggest or reducing your lights to the point you kill your plants or inverts if you have sw.
> Your comment on how you kept your reptiles and sold them for less because of how you saved money doing so is great! (but people that are running puppy mills) can say the same thing.
> I sometimes think having pets (like Fish) for such a cheap price only perpetuates the inhuman treatment they suffer. Some People think well it's only a fish and it only cost me $1 so no big loss if I kill 20 of them they are Cheap = Worthless. I can always go out and buy 20 more. If a fish cost $500 - $1000 each people would take more care....


I see what your saying and I had assumed you were referring to my lack of care and for that im sorry.

I kept my reptiles in suberb care, Just did it smart and efficient. It didnt matter if I had a 50 dollar animal or a 2000 dollar animal they call got fed from the same feeder bin, still got the same gutload, still got the same care.

I bred my own feeders for cost effectivness as well as better health for my animals, I tried 25 different bulbs, until I found a 45 watt that was able to give me more then enough heat for any animal (returned the ones I didnt like, so there wasnt a big cost there). The bulb I decided on was $4.97 and anyone that keeps reptiles know that the reptile brand lights are much much more. (mvb being the exception, as I didnt skimp out when the animal needed uvb and heat) When I kept the reptiles, they were pets first and a hobby second.

I got rid of them due to the new breed of reptile enthusists, it was impossible selling any of my stock due to lack of knowledge from potential buyers, and when I tried to give them some basic care info they werent having it. I sold my stock and have since decided to move to fish.

Ive been wanting to get my 3 yr old son into something and he loves fish, he wasnt into the reptiles that much (which was another reason I got out of it)

Im hoping my 10 month old daughter will enjoy this hobby as well.

I like to save money where ever I can, as it means just more money to use on the hobby or else where. And if I can provide the best care for a fraction of the price as someone else keeping them in the same great care, why wouldnt I explore that option. Im currently working on research on live foods, and will be getting cultures going on the ones I want to persue. Right there that saves money.

Again sorry for getting defensive at first.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I love to save money. Finding cheaper ways to do things is part of the allure of the hobby. Fact of the matter is that the hobby is going to get more expensive when we go to smart meters. I have been looking at ways to save for years. I build tanks, stands and other equipment. One small 18 watt air pump does all of my tanks with air to spare. Fact of the matter is that if you have numerous tanks, and use cannisters your bills will be larger. Sponge or Hamburg filters work well and run for a fraction of the cost. It depends what you want out of the hobby. Selling excess stock and plants will help defray the costs, if not cover all of them. For the cost of one cannister, I can buy a brand new 75, 2 ATI #5 Hydrosponges and an air pump to operate them (probably add a light and substrate also). This hobby doesn't have to be expensive, but it surely can be. Belonging to a fish club, will also lower your costs significantly, as you will have a source for equipment and livestock, as well as make connections for those things.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fish People are notoriously cheap, Especially ones that belong to fish clubs lol


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

People don't get into a hobby to save money, they are in it because they want to enjoy the hobby. Fish have certain requirements considering their habitats are big lakes with plenty of food and naturally clean water. Forcing cost saving measures onto the fish is hardly justifiable if it does not meet their basic requirements. We can all be a little more efficient in how we do things which could translate into savings but the quality of the fish is the only proof the system/change is adequate or why bother to keep fish at all.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

There are a lot of 'better than flake' foods you can feed your fish inexpensively. Finely chopped frozen seafood, rinsed and drained, is good stuff. You can buy a 12-16oz bag for $3 to $5 and it will last a long time even if you eat most of it yourself. Most fish will eagerly eat lightly cooked frozen peas, especially if you break the seed coat (shell). I microwave them in a small amount of water just to a boil, cool, rinse and serve. Some fish will eat lightly cooked zucchini, and plecos will also go for a range of veggies, depending on type (of pleco -- the wood-rasping species are the most enthused over hard veggies like carrots).

You can also make up your own mixtures of seafood and veggies in a blender or food processor, gel it with agar or gelatin, and freeze it for future use. I described how I do this recently on the other board I recommended.

IMHO, there's no perfect food for all fish all the time. So it's best to feed a variety of foods so what's missing in one gets compensated by another.

As for live foods for adult fish, nothing beats earthworms, of appropriate size or cut up. White worms are more convenient for year round use and quite small fish can eat them whole.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

blackninja said:


> People don't get into a hobby to save money, they are in it because they want to enjoy the hobby. Fish have certain requirements considering their habitats are big lakes with plenty of food and naturally clean water. Forcing cost saving measures onto the fish is hardly justifiable if it does not meet their basic requirements. We can all be a little more efficient in how we do things which could translate into savings but the quality of the fish is the only proof the system/change is adequate or why bother to keep fish at all.


Did you read my posts at all? I test my ideas before I introduce fish.

If my ideas do not allow for the best care of the fish, I revise until I get it just right.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I love to save money too I have a very old AC2000 (AC500/110) and a Fluval 403(Fluval 404/405) both non working and instead of throwing them out I rigged them to a AC802(AC70) powerhead and the intake of the AC802 is connected to double stacked reticulated Hydro 5 sponge as a pre-filter and the exit is connected to the non working Fluval 403 and the water is exit into the non working AC2000 and water back into the tank. This way I use only the electricity from the AC802 to power 3 filters and save on landfill too. 

BTW, the pre-filter is cleaned weekly with WC but the AC2000 & Fluval 403 don’t need cleaning for long time up to 6 months


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder.. with the air pump and sponge method if you got a used car battery or a new one and got a I think solar panel for cheap or on sale and have the air pump pump off solar during the day and after the sun passes switch to the car battery. 

Hmm going to have to look a little more into this one.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I wonder.. with the air pump and sponge method if you got a used car battery or a new one and got a I think solar panel for cheap or on sale and have the air pump pump off solar during the day and after the sun passes switch to the car battery.
> 
> Hmm going to have to look a little more into this one.


Just get a foot pump like the ones to blow up air mattresses and keep your foot taping to music


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Just get a foot pump like the ones to blow up air mattresses and keep your foot taping to music


That works too.  But seriously I was serious about some ways on saving costs there in the long term and that would cover you in a black out situation.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

this post is about saving money, while taking good care of fish.
I don't get the criticism here.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bluegill said:


> this post is about saving money, while taking good care of fish.
> I don't get the criticism here.


Finally. Thank you for understanding the idea.

Ive been working on a few different things and will let people know what I discover if it works well.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I cut back on the lighting in my fishroom from 12hours to 9hours and lower my heating from 82f to 80f and other tanks from 80f to 78f. That should save me some money.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't get why you think you need a heat sink in your aquarium. Water probably has a much higher heat capacity than a stone. From what you describe the only thing the stone is doing is taking up space. It's an aquarium, not a fireplace.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If you have a sunny area at your residence another idea I thoguht about is making a solar heater collector and spraying it black and then pumping water through it to heat the water. Then have a small storage tank with thermo mass in to hold the heat and what I was thinking was running a tube into the fish tank (not flowing the heated water into the fish tank) so when I pump the water the heat would run through the tubes into the fish tank then out. Probably bury a little bit of tubing under the gravel. My thinking is that it would probably keep the temp warm enough that the fish tank heater may only go on a few times a day.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

To save energy build a fish room with foam insulation.Heat the room and this will in turn heat all your tanks. Maybe only grow trout or tilapia so you can eat that you have raised or the fish you keep. I would further suggest you set up a Aquaponics system so you can also grow your own vegetables. Maybe powered by a Water Wheel


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

TBemba said:


> To save energy build a fish room with foam insulation.Heat the room and this will in turn heat all your tanks. Maybe only grow trout or tilapia so you can eat that you have raised or the fish you keep. I would further suggest you set up a Aquaponics system so you can also grow your own vegetables. Maybe powered by a Water Wheel


Aquaponics isn't all about growing edible food and ediable fish. Sure you can do that if you want but not everyone wants to do that whichi s why I mentioned it more for the flowering plants or house hold plants intergrated with your tank.

Water wheel is good only if you live by a stream.

Solar water heater http://www.reuk.co.uk/Simple-Solar-Water-Heating.htm leave it outside un the summer times and in fall/winter keep it indoors and by a sunny area. Not as effective in the winter time but still saves some but not as much as summer time.

Solar air heater http://www.reuk.co.uk/Make-a-Simple-Solar-Air-Heater.htm and either use a fan inside a PVC tube to pump that heat into the insulated fish room or if the fish room is by a window with a lot of sun put that outside and run a tube into the room to heat it.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

How about keeping fish that require low maintenance. There are fish you can keep that don't require heated tanks or fancy filter systems and even thrive on low budget food.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

A simple idea: insulate your tanks. Use foam under the bottom of the tank and on whatever sides you don't want to keep transparent. This will help prevent heat loss & reduce your heating costs. A big piece of styrofoam from Home Depot or wherever costs very little money (around $5) and can be cut to size with an X-acto knife or sharp steak knife.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Also check construction sites for foam sheet excess fromt hier jobs. You sometimes can get a 1-2 for free which should cover up to a 5.5-10gal tank tho thinking more 5.5gal or less. Also talking to the construction guys you could get some other supplies for cheap sometimes. Like for a Timmys coffie.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/30/diy-solar-heater-constructed-with-aluminum-cans/

Make a small or mid sized solar heater lrt it heat up some thermal mass that releases it's heat during the night time say bricks and rocks.


----------

